# Roto-zip as plunge-router??



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

I have the Sears-Craftsman version of a Roto-zip tool (like the kind dry-wallers use to cut out around electrical boxes). It came with a plunge router base that you simply slide the Roto-zip into and use like a router. Interestingly, the base also tilts for cutting on a bevel.

The base is a little cheap-looking, but the idea of using the Roto-zip as a router is an interesting one. Anybody ever use one of these for routing? If so, what did you use it for? 

- Toolfreak


----------



## JamesEMc (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd use every caution and wouldn't try any real hard wood or deep cuts - and remember what Norm says - RTB

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Toolfreak said:


> I have the Sears-Craftsman version of a Roto-zip tool (like the kind dry-wallers use to cut out around electrical boxes). It came with a plunge router base that you simply slide the Roto-zip into and use like a router. Interestingly, the base also tilts for cutting on a bevel.
> 
> The base is a little cheap-looking, but the idea of using the Roto-zip as a router is an interesting one. Anybody ever use one of these for routing? If so, what did you use it for?
> 
> - Toolfreak


 I have a Roto-zip, actual 2 of them. I got the first when they were running all the TV ads some years ago.... it was under powered for wood but did do nice with the drywall I was working with. It also got hot when you used it a lot. Some years later they increased the power by about 4X had the 1/4" collet and a side handle so I got another one. I don't recall the amps but I think it is near 5 which is getting in the range of a router. I got the plunge base, circle guide and an attachment that hooks up to a vacuum too.

I have used the plunge base to do some free hand lettering and thru-the-wood lettering. I've played with as a small router with some small trim pieces and was not all that happy with it. The trouble is that it is to light weight.... they make them light because of the drywall work in the horz. direction but when routing I like a bit more heft. 

See:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=444
for a bit more information.

Now I don't have the sears one you have so I can not speak for it, maybe you would find it more useful as a router or maybe it is more of a router?? I would say give it a try and let us know what you think.....

Ed


----------

